# 3000gt vs. Sentra



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I tested out my sentra today and tested out all my mods by flooring first and second. The car felt quick on acceleration but it was still slow. It went from 0-40 in like 5 secs. Is this normal for a sentra with tune up and a few bolt ons? 

I then drove my bro's automatic 3000gt (220 hp/205 tq) base model in the same straightaway (no pedestrians) and it was slow from 0 up until 20 and felt the torque at 4k speed the car up to 50 mph in about 8 secs. I'm gonna have to give up on believing my car will ever win against his.  

Do you guys think I'll ever have a chance of beating this monster (1/4 mile wise)?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

*Notice: 91-94 Sentras w/ GA16DE equipped (NA/all motor) only please!*

For those of you who have real quarter mile times, can you post your times and the cars you lost or won against?


----------



## Brokeser (Dec 8, 2005)

Does this count? I lost to a old lady in a CRV. She revved on me at the light looking at me as she held her cell to her ear and smoking what looks to be a blunt. Light turn green and she scooted. Half a mile down the road she put her flashers on. I was WTF!!??. She must hit 60 in 20 seconds. Freakin' monster!!!

Now I'm scared to pull up to a light and see her there, lurking for me or the next victim while maybe heading to BINGO. I hate Honda ricers.
By the way I drive a multi-white '93 SER.

L


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

What are your mods and 1/4 time? Are you GA or SER? A good turbo setup should allow you to walk away from them at lower speeds, but its their gearing from 3rd up, that usually helps the 3s out. That's their strength (going over 100 in a race)

Generally speaking, the N/A Dohc 3/s (stealth/3000gt for those who don't know) average in the mid-low 15 sec range, tho a couple of remarkable drivers were able to pull off high 14s stock. For the ATX, they are high 15-mid 16 sec. cars depending on driver ability.

Again this is stock.

IMHO, The N/A 3/s is not a 1/4 mile monster. Even N/A BPU isn't much higher than mid 14s. However, if they go twin turbo, then you're looking at a highway beast- with supporting mods (usually the stock 9bs off the VR4). Nothing like the supra, but a beast nonetheless in its own right. I'm sure Dom (who is also on 3si.org) will be able to chime in on this one more than I. But they FWD TTs do have traction issues.

Now the VR4 and stealth RT/TT, you can forget about it. AWD makes it a beast in its own right. Now BPU (usually 13T or 15G turbos and supporting mods) and you're looking at a heavy-weight Supra contender.

P.S. Don't let anyone tell you that the 3/s weighs 4000lbs. That's a misconception. Only the VR4 spyder pulls up that much weight, with the standard VR4 being around 3600lbs. SLs, 91-96 Bases, Stealth ES and RT trims weigh around 3300-3400.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a 94 sentra LE is a GA16 powered car. Bolt ons with that car isn't going to really make your 0-60 any less than 7-8 seconds. it may feel quicker to you, and while it is, it's not significant enough to make a difference from a car that would kill you before bolt ons.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

"Monster"????

LOL


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Why are you trying to comapre against that car? I mean that is like apples to oranges. A GA16 with FULL bolt ons including cams and the like is still onle a mid-high 15 sec. car with a good driver. 

Is your car at least a 5 speed? If it is an auto. you really don't stand a chance.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I say he doesn't stand a chance either way. If he knew he didn't, he wouldn't have posted this.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Forgotten Child Star said:


> "Monster"????
> 
> LOL


Uh, to me it is. I've been driving a 93 ford escort (3 spd auto) with a 1.9L SEFI engine and the 1.6 GA Sentra (5 spd) for the past 4 years of my life. But since your car is so fast, maybe mustangs and camaros are the only "monsters" you consider.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

chimmike said:


> I say he doesn't stand a chance either way. If he knew he didn't, he wouldn't have posted this.


The only reason that I "thought" I stood a chance was because Dominick (GT VR-4 owner) told me in one of my threads that the automatic GTs ran the 1/4 mile in the mid 16s. I thought the sentra ran in the mid 16s as well so I thought both were equal.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

wess said:


> Why are you trying to comapre against that car? I mean that is like apples to oranges. A GA16 with FULL bolt ons including cams and the like is still onle a mid-high 15 sec. car with a good driver.
> 
> Is your car at least a 5 speed? If it is an auto. you really don't stand a chance.


I know I know...but I thought wrong. Some integras/civics in my bro's high school all talk about how they'll beat the GT cuz they can "launch." I thought that the launch can be an advantage against the mitsu. Besides comparing against the 3000, the only other person who I try to compete against with the sentra is my friend with a 95 240sx (automatic w/ intake and full catback exhaust). I leave him on the launch, but he pulls past me when I get into third gear. I know the sentra isn't for racing, but the GA is a nice motor to work with. Yes it's a 5 spd. That's why I fix it up.


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

vr4 has the awd launch advantage budy. If the non vr4 3/s are fwd it still has 1.2 liters on you if I am correct in assuming it is a 3liter. A comparble nissan would be a 300zx which i believe runs 15s stock unless I am misinformed. I love sentras but your base platform is inferior to his. If he spent dollar for dollar with you his car will always be faster. There is no replacement for displacement if you look at it in terms of total money spent on mods.

edit: I am not saying sentras are crappy cars a sentra is a way more practical car and i would buy one before i would get a 3/s but i would expect to be faster.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, the better thing about the sentra is the better mileage on gas. The 3k is a 3 liter and gets about 17mpg city.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

A stock n/a 3000GT 5-speed runs a 16.1 quarter mile. Heavy as shit I tells ya.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

fugiot said:


> A stock n/a 3000GT 5-speed runs a 16.1 quarter mile. Heavy as shit I tells ya.


Don't let the weight fool you. The Supra and 300ZX are in a similar class and run similar times in stock form. I guess the 94-99 Mustang GTs are heavy too?  If a N/A 3s is heavy, they you can't discredit that without comparing it to other cars in its class, where it keeps up and often times beat (taking driver ability into account). I abolutely love the weight debate "p



17mpg/city? That's news to me. Most 3/S I know about get anywhere from 20-24 mpg/city.

If you're expecting being faster, then buying anything less that the top-of-the-line model of any car would be counter-productive correct?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Uh, to me it is. I've been driving a 93 ford escort (3 spd auto) with a 1.9L SEFI engine and the 1.6 GA Sentra (5 spd) for the past 4 years of my life. But since your car is so fast, maybe mustangs and camaros are the only "monsters" you consider.



Ummm... He's a rally racer I do believe.


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

Neva2wicked said:


> If you're expecting being faster, then buying anything less that the top-of-the-line model of any car would be counter-productive correct?


That is not true. You are assuming that new cars are always better than older ones. Which is generally true but not always. If you are working on a budget you can get an older car than a new corvette we will say a 300zx sense this is a nissan forums.

lets say the total money you can spend is 70k
The new vette 2006 costs 68,000
2k for modifaction that is not that much intake and exaust like a ricer maybe if you are getting it professionally installed right.
the 300zx if you want one on ebay we will say 10k 20k if you want a perfect one
that leaves 60k to 50k to do work on it. I would imagine if you spend your money wisely on parts that actually improve the card it would be hard to spend all of it on the car. and I am sure you can build it up to a serious beast. If we are talking straight line driving.

But if you are talking without making modifications or spending the same money on modifcations. Generally the new car will be faster.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Neva2wicked said:


> 17mpg/city? That's news to me. Most 3/S I know about get anywhere from 20-24 mpg/city.
> 
> If you're expecting being faster, then buying anything less that the top-of-the-line model of any car would be counter-productive correct?


There were SOHC 160 hp 3000s produced after 1996. We have the 218hp one. Guess that is the cause for the lower mpg. And yes, a top of the line car is my plan in the future. After I save enough money from working 60 hours a week when I graduate, I hope to buy myself a 2008 nissan GT-R R35. :cheers:


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

b13pnoysentra said:


> There were SOHC 160 hp 3000s produced after 1996. We have the 218hp one. Guess that is the cause for the lower mpg. And yes, a top of the line car is my plan in the future. After I save enough money from working 60 hours a week when I graduate, I hope to buy myself a 2008 nissan GT-R R35. :cheers:



The sohc should be getting more the Dohc and Dohc TT as far as gas goes. That's the reason for that model being produced.

muchachomaloo

I was referring for specific models. For example: If you wanted to get- a Sentra (for sake of arguement) and you wanted to go fast, you wouldn't start off with a GA model, you'd get a SR model.

Just like if you wanted a fast Z (again taking the Z32 model) would you pick the N/A version or the Twin turbo. That's the foundation for that statement. 

Now as far as modding goes, that equation simply goes out the window of course. But I was speaking relatively in stock turn. 

And new cars aren't always faster. The newer sedans are getting quicker- that's for certain and the American car brands are getting quicker, but for the most part the Import brands aren't really taking it to the next level either, save the Evo and STI (course they've been around since the early 90s as well, just not available stateside).

New cars out the box that I'd get if I could afford:

Vette, A few Eurocars (the R32 is NICE), Evo and STI.

Older cars I'd take over them:
92-99 Civics, 240s, f-body mustang, WS6, Supra TT, VR4, Stealth RT/TT, Z32, RX7, and a bunch of others.


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

I think it would be pretty interesting because there's a 1000lb difference between the cars so the 90-100(since u said u had a few bolt ons)whp to about (guessing) 190-200 whp isnt all that bad and your is stick his is auto so i would say u beat him of the line and he would beat u in the top speed section for sure due to the 109 cutoff on our engines. i say go for and try it. I race an RX-8 once got my ass handed to be but i still tryed it that and my car was stock. I was hoping for a miracle that day hoping he would forget to shift and blow the rotary didn't happen.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

First of all you have to have an act of god to blow a stock rotary.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I promise I will NEVER post another street racing thread again!


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

i ya i know i sure was praying though between shifts.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

OKAY i get it. I didn't know you could edit my posts. I thought u guys just closed threads.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

b13pnoysentra said:


> OKAY i get it. I didn't know you could edit my posts. I thought u guys just closed threads.



We normally don't, there are some exceptions to that though. Moral here is a ZERO tolerance for street racing or even stories of you "testing" your car on the street.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Just a question Wess. Do you drive your Turbo GA "normally" in the street?

And saw your site nonser. Autocrossing looks safe and fun. I'll try that as a safe alternative to street racing instead.


----------



## B14Nismo (Oct 7, 2005)

i assumed u were going to test it at a track not on the street but i cant say ive done all my "testing" on the track but my race with the RX-8 was on an 1/8 mile. Overall track racing much safer, it doesn't cost much, and to some "funner", i personally get bored with going in a straight line now as for Auto X now thats fun i trying to get in that with a couple friends.


----------



## tim1950 (Nov 8, 2005)

muchachomaloo said:


> That is not true. You are assuming that new cars are always better than older ones. Which is generally true but not always. If you are working on a budget you can get an older car than a new corvette we will say a 300zx sense this is a nissan forums.
> 
> lets say the total money you can spend is 70k
> The new vette 2006 costs 68,000
> ...


The name "Corvette is a big part of the 68K cost


----------

